# 9 string 3 octave ERB with stunning design.



## ixlramp (Dec 14, 2012)

Ennea | PADALKA GUITARS

Need wider string spacing? Haha ...


----------



## trickae (Dec 14, 2012)

how many frets are on that thing? can you translate the wood choices they have?

edit: 36 frets?!?, looks like an ash body.


----------



## Murdstone (Dec 14, 2012)

Ash body, wenge and padauk neck.


----------



## facepalm66 (Dec 14, 2012)

I understand when going with a lot of strings, but this is out of sanity. Even Ibby - made nect wouldn't do it


----------



## Rustee (Dec 16, 2012)

HA, you wanna play a 9-string? You might as well just buy a bass.. Oh wait.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 16, 2012)

FFS the top string is a fucking tension cable. I could go climbing mountains and shit with that string


----------



## Winspear (Dec 16, 2012)

It still looks small to me from watching Yves Carbonne


----------



## Atomshipped (Dec 16, 2012)

NECKKKKKKKK DIVEEEEEEEEEEEEE


That is a beautiful looking instrument


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 16, 2012)

i really like the body on that thing


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 16, 2012)

That thing is beautiful. Reminds me of a more expensive Prometeus.


----------



## abandonist (Dec 16, 2012)

I just looked up Prometeus. Turns out I almost owned one. That 10 string was on ebay and I missed it by 100 bucks.


----------



## Brill (Dec 20, 2012)

Whats the scale length and tuning of that?


----------



## Winspear (Dec 22, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> Whats the scale length and tuning of that?



Looking at the strings, should be F# B E A D G C F Bb - probably 35". The top two strings would be 18 plain and 10 plain thereabouts.


----------



## Fiction (Dec 22, 2012)

Damn that is a good design. 

Thread title delivered.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Dec 22, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Padalka (Dec 27, 2012)

There is the review from the customer

PADALKA ENNEA 9 string bass review - YouTube


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Dec 27, 2012)

Possibly the greatest wood grain pattern Ive ever seen!


----------



## Nag (Jan 2, 2013)

might just be me, but I find those highest frets completely retarded... how are these even playable ?

looks funny though, funny but unpractical IMO.


----------



## idunno (Jan 9, 2013)

Gorgeous carves on that upper horn!!


Hey, how can that possibly be intonated well?
It appears that there is nearly no difference between the highest and lowest stings saddle position, that sting is massive and looks as if it needs to be drawn back a ton to intonate well. All the pieces are parrallel as well and arent staggered at all. Anyone care to expand on this?


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 9, 2013)

I.... What...?


----------



## Fiction (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd love to see that design in headless form.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 10, 2013)

The saddles are staggered, if you look at the gallery, the carve of the body is staggered too, so they look lined up


----------



## idunno (Jan 10, 2013)

Ahhh thank you, that was freaking me out haha. Great looking piece, would love a play on it!


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 10, 2013)

idunno said:


> Ahhh thank you, that was freaking me out haha.



_That_ was freaking you out? Have you seen your avatar?


----------



## idunno (Jan 10, 2013)

Hahaha, touche good sir.


In my defense I drew that in highschool... Highschool sucked lol


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 10, 2013)

idunno said:


> Hahaha, touche good sir.
> 
> 
> In my defense I drew that in highschool... Highschool sucked lol



And in my defense, for a long time I thought that was something other than a finger.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 10, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> And in my defense, for a long time I thought that was something other than a finger.



It's not something other than a finger? What a relief


----------

